# DW Review- Autoglanz Spritzer



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Autoglanz Spritzer Foaming Prewash Review*

1st up please give a warm welcome to Autoglanz.

Autoglanz are a pretty new, family run company who supply premium car care and valeting products to both trade and home users, all of the Autoglanz products are made in the UK, for more information on the brand and products please have a look here: http://auto-glanz.co.uk/

I love a good snow foam me.... :thumb: A snow foam/ prewash is vital to a safe wash routine, by removing the majority of the chods from the bodywork before touching any of the panels with any wash media means that you are minimising the risk of swirls on your lovely shiny paintwork

When I found out that the product i was getting to review was a prewash my heart sunk a bit, no pimp pictures of a foamy car but i was really pleasantly surprised :thumb:

*The Product:*

The sample arrived in a good quality 500ml PET bottle, the label was really smart showing the Autoglanz branding and all the pertinent information on it (I would say that there could have been more application info on the label but a quick look on the Autoglanz website answered all the questions).

The actual prewash liquid was of a slightly thicker than water consistency and was orange in colour, the smell was pleasant and citrussy so no worries there :thumb:

Autoglanz say:

*You could spend hours protecting your vehicle with wax and then accidently remove it all during a regular maintenance wash because you've used the wrong products. To stop this from happening, we at AutoGlanz have created Spritzer. Spritzer is a concentrated, mildly alkaline and non-caustic foaming prewash with a lovely natural citrusy scent.

The mildly alkaline formulation means that Spritzer Concentrated Foaming Citrus Pre Cleaner does not degrade wax or protective layers and can be used on all vehicle surfaces. The added foaming properties ensures that all contaminants on the vehicle are lifted and safely removed from the surface before you make direct contact during your wash routine and therefore reduce the risk of causing any damage to the vehicle. Spritzer can be diluted up to 250:1 with water and has the ability to be used through either a dedicated foam lance or a kwazar foam sprayer for those who do not have access to a foaming lance.

A benefit of Spritzer is that it has higher cleaning capabilities than a regular Snowfoam, however it has a much shorter dwell time, leaving you more time to concentrate on other parts of your routine.

Spritzer can be used as a direct replacement for a snowfoam if desired, it is extremely effective where a stronger pre cleaner is needed without the risk of damaging or degrading any wax layers applied, Spritzer stands out from the crowd especially in winter months.*

Sweet, so it cleans well and is LSP safe at the correct dilutions so lets give it a test :buffer:

*The Method:*

So this week it was the turn of the old X Trail, 2 weeks since it's last wash and was looking a bit grim having covered some 400 miles or so mostly down Oxfordshire country lanes in all sorts of weather.

I wasn't going to spend too long today as I was dodging the showers and it was also really cold at 3 degrees so speed was of the essence today :thumb:



So the wheels were cleaned 1st with my normal wheel cleaner and brushes then it was Spritzers turn to show what it can do....

Now I was going to do a 2 way test today but i got my Pump sprayer out of the shed , planning to do 1/2 the car with the pump sprayer and half with the Snow Foam lance only to find that it had a hole in the bottom from where i had left it pressurized from the last time i used it, so just lance applied today 

100ml of Spritzer was added to the lance bottle which was then topped up to 750ml with warm water.



Prior to washing activities taking place its was important to see what we were facing, a damp 'makeup' style applicator pad was pushed against the rear passengers side door and you can see it was a bit filthy 

The prewash mixture was then applied to the car, i tried my normal setting on the lance of fully to - then 1/4 of a turn to + but it came out a bit thick so another 1/2 turn and it was perfect:thumb:



Now this is a prewash product so i expected it to be watery and thin but no, this stuff was just like a really good snow foam which coated the car ever so well ad you could see the dirt starting to roll off the car.



The badges and grilles were attacked with a brush.

The Normal 10 minute dwell time was allowed whilst the wash buckets were prepped, on returning to the car it a pleasing to see that alot of the foam mixture remained on the panels.

 

The car was then rinsed off using a pressure washer and looked pretty clean to me, you could also see that the water behavior on the car was unaffected.



And a further 'makeup' pad test in the same area revealed that the majority of the dirt was gone, initially I thought i had hit the same spot as the initial test so i tried another check on the other side of the car with the same results, I really couldn't help but be impressed with the cleaning power.

The car was then given a good 2 bucket wash :thumb:



So it foams, cleans and generally does the job :thumb:

*Price:*

£5.95 for 500ml and £9.95 for 1000ml and is available from here: http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/spritzer-concentrated-foaming-citrus-pre-cleaner/

Value wise at a dose of 100ml though a lance it would come in at 99p per wash if you brought the 1000ml size but the dilution rates can be adapted when using a pump sprayer up to 250-1 (above 100-1 it is wax safe) so represents greater value for money:thumb:

*Would I use it again?: *

I would like to test to see how it performs though a pump sprayer and this will be one i will be considering when my current 5 ltrs of snow foam runs out as long as it become available in 5ltr form.

*Conclusion:*

Autoglanz Spritzer is a properly effective foaming prewash, it really cleans well, smells ok and is LSP safe at the correct dilution ratios.

The beauty of this product is that it suits both prewshers and snowfoamers alike and can even be used through a foaming pump sprayer as a half way house.

Spritzer is really versatile so you can make your own mind how you apply it and even go for both methods in 1 wash if the car is really dirty.



If you are in the market for a new snowfoam, prewash or most importantly both i would give Autoglanz's offering a try because it really performs as advertised.:thumb:

*Thanks for reading :thumb:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

